# VQ35DE in a S13???



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

I would love to put the SR20DET into the S13 but it's illegal and doesn't pass smog. What about dropping the VQ35DE into the S13? Any thoughts? Would it fit?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can shoehorn it in, ive heard the wiring look is a nightmare though


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

anythings possible, just get the cash for it. but for now, :givebeer:


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> you can shoehorn it in, ive heard the wiring look is a nightmare though


How tight would it be and why would the wiring be so bad? What would be the problems??? If you have every thing from the donor car? Any thoughts???


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you can pay off a smog guy if you get the sr20. there are so many ways to do it. cali is the worst and billyjuan gets by. wouldn't vq35 be more expensive than, say, a vg30dett?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What makes the VQ35 legal? Yes its an engine produced in the US, but doesnt cali Have a rule that the engine has to come from a car of the same make and model to be legal of the same or newer year?


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

I am not sure. I know it will pass emmissions though. How do kit cars get by??? Is it more an emmissions thing?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you can pay off a smog guy if you get the sr20. there are so many ways to do it. cali is the worst and billyjuan gets by. wouldn't vq35 be more expensive than, say, a vg30dett?



YEP lol :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 

HEy why dont u just stay witht the KA24??????


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> YEP lol :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> HEy why dont u just stay witht the KA24??????


hahahahah cali sucks even more, billyboy.


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> YEP lol :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> HEy why dont u just stay witht the KA24??????


The VQ is just such a nice engine with lot's of potential and it is low emmissions. I would do the SR or the VQ.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vq is too much trouble.. stick with sr, ca, rb, or ka-t


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i heard that a certain car has to get a certain number. there isn't a range where if ur car hits it you pass. all cars got a certain thing. but iono if that is true


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

are you in cali? if not, dont worry bout it


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

toddk said:


> How tight would it be and why would the wiring be so bad? What would be the problems??? If you have every thing from the donor car? Any thoughts???


Its quite a big engine physically. You may need to modify the bonnet im not sure.
If you can get one for a good price id say go for it! 

Do you have a full wiring diagram for it? How are you planning to hook it up to an instrument panel? Engine mounts? gearbox? driveshaft? cooling system?
All things you need to consider.


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> are you in cali? if not, dont worry bout it



I live in Kansas but plan to move to Cali. I don't think it would be too much trouble to swap a VQ in if it fits. What would be the most difficult thing to have to do?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

toddk said:


> I live in Kansas but plan to move to Cali. I don't think it would be too much trouble to swap a VQ in if it fits. What would be the most difficult thing to have to do?




hey fuck the VQ and put a SR20 u will thank me for it and smog its a piece of cake man  . Dont be scare cause of emissions cause every1 in their mother has them in thier 240"s out here lol. Well today i got a big suprise.Some piece of shit 240, i mean ghetto status primer, bando, stock ghetto rims, pulls up to me and revs his engine and ill i hear is a blow off valve go off  , well of course i smile back and rev my . We didnt race, but i did pull over and talk to him about the cars and shit. now i know another person in the Woodland Hills area with a sleeper lol :cheers:


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

I had an SR20DET once to put in my "71" 240Z. That is one great motor. But I hear stories of people getting pulled over and inspected out there in Cali if it looks like you have something suspecious under your hood. How common is that???


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

What's the worst that can happen if they catch you with an SR??


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

toddk said:


> What's the worst that can happen if they catch you with an SR??


look at your post, im in florida, no problems. you worry too muchl, to end that, come to florida where nobody cares. cali has too many laws. :loser:


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

*Official California smog laws found*

Sounds like the VQ is legal. 

http://smogcheck.ca.gov/STDPAGE.ASP?BODY=/GENINFO/PUBLICATIONS/ENGINE_CHANGE_GUIDELINES-JAN_1994.HTM

"Engine Replacement and Rebuilding Guidelines 


Overview
Engine changes continue to present problems and challenges to car owners and technicians. Here are some tips to keep you and your customers on the straight and narrow. 

Our recommendation is to rebuild and reinstall the original engine, transmission, and emission control configuration. 

When rebuilding an engine, it must be rebuilt to the original equipment specifications. However, if you do decide to change the engine, these guidelines must be observed to ensure that the vehicle will be eligible for smog certification or registration. 

Remember, these are guidelines for performing engine changes -- not certification procedures. All exhaust emission controlled vehicles with engine changes must be inspected by an official referee station and must have a Bureau of Automotive Repair (BAR) Vehicle Identification Label affixed to the doorpost. 

Remember also, state and federal anti-tampering laws generally prohibit any modification to the vehicle's original emission control system configuration as certified by the manufacturer. And, Section 3362.1 of the California Code of Regulations prohibits any engine change that degrades the effectiveness of a vehicle's emission control system. 

California Certification
A federal Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) certified (federal or 49-state) engine cannot be used in a vehicle that was originally certified for California. 

Certification Standards
Make sure the engine and emission control configuration on exhaust - controlled vehicles are certified to the year of the vehicle or newer, and to the same or a more stringent new vehicle certification standard. 

Classification
Don't mix engine and vehicle classifications which will degrade the emissions certification standards. For example, a heavy-duty engine cannot be installed in a light-duty exhaust-controlled chassis even if they have the same displacement. Non-emissions controlled power plants such as industrial or off-road-use-only engines may not be placed in any exhaust-controlled vehicle. 

Computer Controls
If a computer-controlled engine is installed in a non-computerized vehicle, the "CHECK ENGINE" light, the Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) diagnostic link, and all sensors, switches, and wiring harnesses needed to make the system fully functional must also be installed. 

Emission Control Configuration
Mixing and matching emission control system components could cause problems and is generally not allowed. Engine and emission control systems must be in an engine-chassis configuration certified by the California Air Resources Board (ARB) or U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA). The engine must meet or exceed the requirements for the year and class of vehicle in which it is installed. 

Emission Warranty
Voiding the vehicle manufacturer's emission warranty is not allowed. 

Engine Modifications
No internal or external engine modifications (cams, pistons, intakes, etc.) may be performed unless the parts are ARB-exempted or EPA-certified for use in the installed engine. Use the database on this site to search for aftermarket parts covered by ARB Executive Orders.

Original Equipment
The installed engine and host chassis must retain all of their original emission control equipment. Diesel-to-gasoline conversions must have all gasoline engine and chassis emission control systems installed (such as fillpipe restrictor, catalytic converter and evaporative emission system). 

Smog Inspection
These vehicles must pass a complete smog inspection (visual, functional, and tailpipe)."


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

*More info on SMOG*

http://www.customconversion.com/Pages/Chevrolet_S-10_V-8_Smog.html

Click on link for even more info.

"DONT WORRY, THEY AREN'T THAT BAD!
Due to some misinformation, and exaggeration; people across the country think the California style smog laws are the end of engine swaps. Even in California, many automotive enthusiasts believe it is against the law to perform engine swaps. 

The basic intent of the California engine change laws is that when you do an engine swap, the new engine/transmission cannot pollute more than the original engine/transmission. This means the newly installed engine must be the same year (or newer) as the vehicle, and all emissions controls on the newly installed engine must be installed and functional. Also, you can't put a heavy-duty truck engine (over 6000 lb GVW) into an S-10 Truck because heavy-duty truck engines have less stringent emissions limits than light duty trucks.

To get your engine swap approved, you must go to a Referee Station. The Referee Inspection is less than $40, and it is a benefit for people who do smog-legal engine changes because the engine change can be approved on a visual inspection, current smog laws, and common sense.

The Referee Station will visually inspect the vehicle and engine/transmission for all the proper smog equipment, and inspect the engine to be sure it is the same year (or newer) as the vehicle. If all is there, they will put an "Engine Identification"tag in the door jamb. The "Engine Identification"tag is not mentioned on any registration papers or ownership papers. It is only on the vehicle.

If your vehicle does not pass the visual inspection, and you feel it should, you can have the Referee Inspector call the engineering office for a ruling. If the engineering office fails your vehicle and you think it should pass, you can always run it through the California Air Resources Board (CARB) for a full Federal Test Procedure (FTD), but that can cost you several thousand dollars, and your vehicle may still fail. Remember, the Referee Inspection program is a benefit for people who do engine swaps.

The California smog laws on engine swaps (or engine changes) are consistent with common sense, safety, and emissions reduction. 

The EPA recognizes California smog laws as being applicable across the nation. That is, if it is legal in California, then according to the EPA, it is legal in all other states. While some states do not yet necessarily agree with this, it is likely that most states will come around to the California way. Other states with pollution problems will likely be adopting the California smog laws because there has been a tremendous amount of time and money invested in making the California smog laws reasonable, consistent, and effective for pollution reduction. It is far cheaper for other state governments to adopt the California laws rather than come up with their own laws. When the smog laws are consistent across the nation, there will be far less confusion for all involved."


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Guys...it's gonna be illegal anways....once again let's look at this...One cannot swap an engine other than a same year or newer KA into a 240sx period, otherwise it's illegal, and WILL NOT pass smog regardless....so, if smog is your concern...then leave the KA and throw on a mean cam set, and basic bolt-ons, and enjoy the powerful enough KA. Just my honest and humble opinion...NOT flamming anyone, not my intention...


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> Guys...it's gonna be illegal anways....once again let's look at this...One cannot swap an engine other than a same year or newer KA into a 240sx period, otherwise it's illegal, and WILL NOT pass smog regardless....so, if smog is your concern...then leave the KA and throw on a mean cam set, and basic bolt-ons, and enjoy the powerful enough KA. Just my honest and humble opinion...NOT flamming anyone, not my intention...



Alex,

you are wrong. Honda guys are able to put 2.2L prelude engines in 1.5L civics and still be CARB legal and SMOG legal. the key is doing it right. and keeping all emissions controls and factory diagnosis equipment


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Alex is right... The only reason that those honda guys get away with crap like that is because of looks... B16,B18,H22, Ect... they all look a like... 1.5L civics came w/ B16s in the Si series... At a glance they don't question it... Only when pulled over and a cop asks you to pop the hood do they go all out. But a SR,CA,VG,VQ and RB Look in no way like a KA. Plus in cali you get your smog done else where not at the DMV/MVD... So you can have "friends" or you can bribe


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Alex is right... The only reason that those honda guys get away with crap like that is because of looks... B16,B18,H22, Ect... they all look a like... 1.5L civics came w/ B16s in the Si series... At a glance they don't question it... Only when pulled over and a cop asks you to pop the hood do they go all out. But a SR,CA,VG,VQ and RB Look in no way like a KA. Plus in cali you get your smog done else where not at the DMV/MVD... So you can have "friends" or you can bribe


the smog cops in cali are some of THE most educated people in the world when it comes to identifying engiens and swapped cars. Especially the ones in the densely populated urban areas. These guys go through alot of training and continuing education about what engines are in what car and what swaps are legal and what parts are legal. and when i say LEGAL swap i mean LEGAL....as in not just legal under some sort of trickery.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

That is Very true... They know swaps, they know cars... But there has to be a reason for them to check it out right? The normal smog people that just run the smog shop dont really care about what u have unless it doesn't pass or will get them in trouble...


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

nah...out there it's wacko. everybody knows. the REF is the real mother f-er to deal with


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Cops are fucking idiots, most of them wont know the fucking difference, i got pull over and open my hood, cause he said i was racing and the dumbass didnt say shit cause looks fucking stock. PLus i live in Cali, and i pay for my smog to PASS so there bla bla bla :cheers: . As long u have money u can get away with anythign


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Cops are fucking idiots, most of them wont know the fucking difference, i got pull over and open my hood, cause he said i was racing and the dumbass didnt say shit cause looks fucking stock. PLus i live in Cali, and i pay for my smog to PASS so there bla bla bla :cheers: . As long u have money u can get away with anythign


wehre and how do you approach someone about "Paying" for smog cause im here in cali as well and i want to mod my engine but dont know of how to approach Paying for smog. and if you swap the Ga witha SR and hook up all the smog stuff it would be considered legal? because its from the same car? i know im not talkin about the 240 but im just curious.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

sr20de...then yes. But if its a DET then no.. Its not legal. Anything that is not sold in the US is illegal. My CA isnt legal... But they dont check what engine you have out here . As long as you pass the sniffer...


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> My CA isnt legal... But they dont check what engine you have out here . As long as you pass the sniffer...



He is correct on this one as long u pass smog theny wont ask u, and some1 said how u aproach some1 well u dont. I known this guy for about 5 years and it just took time, and he trusted me over time. But i dont think, if u just come up to some1 saying pass my smog, he will do it. U have to know the guy first


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i've also heard that if it is tough to pass smog, use chevron premium gas in the summer. its supposed to have the fewest hydrocarbons and will make it easier


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is legal to swap an older engine into a newer car as long the emission control systems are not downgraded or removed from the same model year chassis. 
The VQ swap would be a really tight squeeze but it won't run very well unless all of the electronics control systems were swapped and that would get expensive quick. It is my opinion that the SR20DET would a far easier swap to get smog certified by a referee if you keep most of the Japanese emission controls on and integrate the US evaporative emission and a new high flow catalyst. 

I have familiarized myself with the new CARB laws since I am moving back there later this Summer and they haven't changed drastically since I left there in late '97. Besides I tune to be smog legal here because Colorado is not very far from the same standards and we even have load-based (dyno) emissions testing...

Troy


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

*It seems the VQ would be legal.*

I keep reading this and it sounds like the VQ swap would be legal. I am going to call them tomorrow and ask them. I am going to tell the the exact swap and see what they say.

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/aftermkt/replace.htm

"Replacement Engines
Entire engines can be replacement parts. As with any other replacement part, the engine must be identical to the original. If the replacement block or engine is obtained without emissions equipment, all the equipment from the original engine must be installed on the replacement block.

If the engine is not identical to the original then it is not a replacement part, instead it is considered an engine change.

Engine changes are a modification that must meet certain requirements to be legal (please see "Engine Changes")."



"Engine Changes
Engine changes are legal as long as the following requirements are met to ensure that the change does not increase pollution from the vehicle:

The engine must be the same year or newer than the vehicle. 
The engine must be from the same type of vehicle (passenger car, light-duty truck, heavy- duty truck, etc.) based on gross vehicle weight. 
If the vehicle is a California certified vehicle then the engine must also be a California certified engine. 
All emissions control equipment must remain on the installed engine. 
After an engine change, vehicles must first be inspected by a state referee station. The vehicle will be inspected to ensure that all the equipment required is in place, and vehicle will be emissions tested subject to the specifications of the installed engine."


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

*The VQ swap IS LEGAL!!*

I called the actual department that makes the decisions and they told me the VQ35DE swap into a 240SX IS LEGAL!!!!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

toddk said:


> I called the actual department that makes the decisions and they told me the VQ35DE swap into a 240SX IS LEGAL!!!!



It's legal only because you're putting a newer motor in. However, you should remember that once you do that, your car will have to be OBD-II compliant from there on.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't think its legal because the other part of that requirement is also that the engine has to have been originally available in that model/type of vehicle.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

hahaah this thread is funny bout legal/illegal, yall live in cali, good luck figuring it out. 

while ill just sit at the beach deciding what rb engine i want or the VQwhatever and wont even hafta worry bout this legal or illegal b.s. :thumbup:


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

I called them personally and told them about the exact swap and they said it was LEGAL!! NO problem, they said. They are the ones that make the decision so I would think they have the final say and that they know the laws. As long as you keep all the original emmissions controls it is legal. The even told me the exact process to go through once I did the swap to get it certified or whatever. 

Remember the 5.0 Ford V8 swap into Miyatas? How were those legal?? From what I remember reading about the VQ is that Nissan wanted an engine they could use worldwide and pass strict emmissions. I don't think that motor would have a problem with emissions.



240sxcoupe said:


> hahaah this thread is funny bout legal/illegal, yall live in cali, good luck figuring it out.
> 
> while ill just sit at the beach deciding what rb engine i want or the VQwhatever and wont even hafta worry bout this legal or illegal b.s. :thumbup:


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

Oh, they also said that as long as you put a passenger engine in a passenger car of the same class it is perfectly fine. It doesn't matter from what manufacturer the engine comes from.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

wow i dont know anything bout this kind of stuff, never had to worry bout it and never had to research it. and ford stuff in miatas. that's okay, i got other things in mind. since ford owned a portion of madza, i hear some of it they own(but who cares) they ripped off the rx7 lights and stuck that shit on a taurus. :thumbdwn:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

240sxcoupe said:


> while ill just sit at the beach deciding what rb engine i want or the VQwhatever and wont even hafta worry bout this legal or illegal b.s. :thumbup:



Well i can do that too  :fluffy: :fluffy: 

I think as u long have cash u can get away with pretty much anyting. I seen people done so wierd shit with heir cars. Like for example some asshole took a VW Rabbit convertible and put a V8 which was illegal in everyway possible but he still got registration papers and bullshit. that car didnt not meet most of california standars but he pay of some people and he hasent got hastle by any1. Well put it this way If u have conections in the DMW u can register a Skyline in the US, i could off done it if i really wanted too and i wouldnt had to go through Motorex fucking rip off bullshit, but i cant afford one  so thats whay i got a 180 instead of a Skyline. :fluffy:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Well i can do that too  :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> I think as u long have cash u can get away with pretty much anyting. I seen people done so wierd shit with heir cars. Like for example some asshole took a VW Rabbit convertible and put a V8 which was illegal in everyway possible but he still got registration papers and bullshit. that car didnt not meet most of california standars but he pay of some people and he hasent got hastle by any1. Well put it this way If u have conections in the DMW u can register a Skyline in the US, i could off done it if i really wanted too and i wouldnt had to go through Motorex fucking rip off bullshit, but i cant afford one  so thats whay i got a 180 instead of a Skyline. :fluffy:


here in florida we dont hafta pay shit on ppl, just buy a stock car, like i did, a 240, registered it, blah blah, now time for power, etc. they aint gonna check my shit, they dont do that on anybody here. you just pay for the plates and some other bullshit, nothing to do with checkin on performance mods, emissions blah blah blah. right now ill be :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what do you do about insurance? youcant tell them, then when you get hit by some dumbass, all you work is destroyed and you only get blue book for the car.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what do you do about insurance? youcant tell them, then when you get hit by some dumbass, all you work is destroyed and you only get blue book for the car.


oh well


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

I already asked State Farm about that. My agent told me I can insure the car for the amount that it is worth after modifications.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what do you do about insurance? youcant tell them, then when you get hit by some dumbass, all you work is destroyed and you only get blue book for the car.




Well kap has a good point my Insurance insures my car for what it is a imported 180sx and also as Todd say they value the car with the modifaction it has. But the gay part about is that they know it will have a high rate of been stolen


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

*Does anyone have a clue what the dimensions are?*

Does anyone know the physical size of the VQ???



billyjuan said:


> Well kap has a good point my Insurance insures my car for what it is a imported 180sx and also as Todd say they value the car with the modifaction it has. But the gay part about is that they know it will have a high rate of been stolen


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I would tend to think that so long as you do give a cop a reason to pull you over and you are able to get it to pass emissions you shouldn't have to worry a whole lot. Save the playing for the track and problem solved....

A friend of mine has an SR20DET in his 95 240SX and he passes emmissions no problem. I know TX smog laws aren't as tough as CA, but they're pretty friggin strict...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*VQ35DE*

VQ35DE is undoubtedly an AWESOME engine. I absolutely love mine. I've got an S13 too, and I've often wondered what a VQ in a 240 would be like. I think we'd have to call it 350SX!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

We'd need custom tail garnishes, too.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Stop bringing up old posts


----------



## 240sxragtop (Feb 1, 2005)

Kit cars get a special loophole. I forget how it works though.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

toddk said:


> I would love to put the SR20DET into the S13 but it's illegal and doesn't pass smog. What about dropping the VQ35DE into the S13? Any thoughts? Would it fit?


Check and see if you're state checks for smog. I live in maryland and when they inspected it, they didn't pay my redtop dual overhead cam jspec engine and 4 inch exhaust piping any mind. haha, They did, however, fail my car for a leak in my powersteering pump. So I removed all the powersteering components. I took the car back to get it reinspected and they effin failed it again! Now I gotta pay the mechanics to put the powersteering back in.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

JDM240Turbo said:


> Check and see if you're state checks for smog. I live in maryland and when they inspected it, they didn't pay my redtop dual overhead cam jspec engine and 4 inch exhaust piping any mind. haha, They did, however, fail my car for a leak in my powersteering pump. So I removed all the powersteering components. I took the car back to get it reinspected and they effin failed it again! Now I gotta pay the mechanics to put the powersteering back in.


Consider yourself lucky to be in maryland. In Cali, the inspectors are trained to look for non OEM engines... Hell, even the cops are trained on it, just incase you manage to bribe a smog tech..

EDIT: Oh yeah... dont revive old threads


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

mmm...Old Threads...LOL
I can't see how much harder the VQ35DE would be to swap than the VG35DE, are they much different?

Also I am from Canada! LOL and no we're not all ********, LOL, but pay someone an extra 20 or 30$ around here on your safety, you can get away with pretty much anything :thumbup: .

BTW...If you want to swap in the VQ35DE more power to ya, but I dunno shit about those engines, but I am interested in seeing pics etc.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Old Thread*

Old threads are like fine wine, they just get better with age. Besides, this one was especially applicable to me, because I drive an S13 and a VQ35DE Altima. So if you want to throw a wrench in all my fun, fine. I'll just go to my corner and cry.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont make the forum rules


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> I dont make the forum rules


But you do make me go in a corner and cry. I was having a good day until you ruined my life. I'm going to go play guitar now. Grr.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sumitomo brakes are not a mod. All 240's come with sumitomo brakes


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> Sumitomo brakes are not a mod. All 240's come with sumitomo brakes


That's completely off topic. Go post that in a brake thread, where someone cares. Besides, I have Sumitomo 4 piston calipers, not the stock single-piston floating assembly.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> That's completely off topic. Go post that in a brake thread, where someone cares. Besides, I have Sumitomo 4 piston calipers, not the stock single-piston floating assembly.


Just to be completely off topic, you go girl!

I might wanna pick me up some of those Sumitomo 4 piston brakes, can ya hook me up?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Just to be completely off topic, you go girl!
> 
> I might wanna pick me up some of those Sumitomo 4 piston brakes, can ya hook me up?


I'll sell you a set with rotors, pads and lines for $400.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

They are 300ZX rotors, resurfaced and painted, 5 lug. I can drill them to 4 lug for $25 extra. The calipers are painted blue, brand new pads, new brake lines, and I'll even include brake fluid. It's everything you need for the swap. PM me and we'll talk... These brakes are sweet.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> That's completely off topic. Go post that in a brake thread, where someone cares. Besides, I have Sumitomo 4 piston calipers, not the stock single-piston floating assembly.


Im just having a go, i Know what you meant


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> Im just having a go, i Know what you meant


Haha, sorry to sound like a jerk. Peace be with you.


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

This is breaking my heart. My dreams are simple boost the shit out of the 240. I looked into the SR swap. Found out it was illegal, hell i did so much research i know some one that can $mog it for me, but the problem was if I was driving it on the street i dont want to get pulled over by a pig and get busted. I know some say use it only on tracks and keep it down daily but u know boost is like drugs and you gotto push it, Second of all I plan to do a beautiful body kit and everything. So ppl are going to look at it. So SR is out of the questions then I lo0oked into the rare but done VQ swap looked into it sounded great problem too much $$$$$$ to get it swapped. Then the KA24DE getting it turboed with the greddy Street legal turbo kit for the KA  then i find out by a shop that it is not street legal sense 2003. Now what, it like to me in CALIFORNIA you cannot not do any mods. My friend got pulled over for an exhaust and intake mod, wtf, CARB legal, wtf. So i am scared,  Cops are smart now-a-days they no what the crowd is into and the SR swap is one of the most common swaps done to CARS. They look out for 240SX's and they pull them over if they even look slightly modified and have an exhaust. Now what do I do? Plz some1 help. Dont get mad cuz it is an old thread thanks for your help.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

why did you bump this thread? you could've just made a new one..... 


i only scanned through your post since it was so long, but any swap is illegal. if the motor didn't come in the car, then its illegal. and since you live in cali, you can kiss being turbo or doing anything to your shit goodbye. so to sum it up, you're pretty much fucked.


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks this sucks i guess its get fucked or fuck the law like everyone else in Cali.


----------

